# Female licking and barking at her girl part



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

So a few weeks ago I mentioned in another post that Penny had started obsessively licking her vulva. Then she would jump around acting scared like something was biting her there. So after it became more regular for her to do this I took her to the vet. There are no other changes in her behavior. We got a urine sample and she was put on antibiotic for a possible urinary tract infection. Long story short it was not determined she actually had one but if she has kidney stones the infection can hide (supposedly) so it was preventative. Probably unnecessarily but let's not get into over indulging on antibiotics. 

Anyhow it's been over a week with no improvement. She seems to do the behavior ( licking, barking at, and jumping around to "catch" her vulva) in the mornings wen we lay down after breakfast. But if you keep her occupied instead of laying down, she's fine. Has anyone ever seen this before? 

Oh, and in the urinalysis they checked for signs if a heat but it was negative. She's never had a heat and is 17 months old. Vet recheck is in six days but I'm not seeing any improvement from the Rx.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I've only had one spin and lick if it was anal glands. Did your vet check her glands.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Have you checked in the folds of skin surrounding her vulva? Our girl has a very slight innie vulva that can get dirt and other things caught in if we don't keep it clean. 

Just a thought...

I'll also echo what TR said about the anal glands. Ruby has anal gland issues every now and then, but she definitely licks her butt and not her vulva.


----------

